# Flat pedals on a road bike?



## FlowMaster23 (Mar 2, 2013)

i am looking to buy a road bike for commuting/fitness and i am looking at the specialized allez, secteur, tricross, sirrus, or maybe like a crosstrail. i dont wanna get clipless, so would i look stupid riding a bike like one of those with the stock plastic pedals? and i would probably ride in like MTB gear (helmet, shorts, maybe gloves). would feel like i would look like a total idiot riding like that.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

All the roadies will make fun of you ... just put slicks on your mountain bike, then anything goes.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The bike police will take away your bike.

Do the road bikes even come with plastic pedals? I thought they usually still came with the metal-caged resin-bodied pedals with toe clips. I've found toe clips to be the best compromise for me for commuting. I can ride the bike in whatever I happen to be wearing, but the toe clips still help keep my feet well placed. I left flats without clips on one of my road bikes for a while and found it frustrating. However, they were the kind I just described. I think if you want to to flat pedals and no toe clips long-term, bigger flats, like those intended to be used that way on a mountain bike or a BMX, would be the way to go.

Look at some people riding bikes. They almost invariably look like idiots. One just has to say, "To hell with it, I like riding my bike." I guess World Naked Bike Ride is more like an idiot than I'm quite willing to look, but aside from that, I'm not terribly concerned with gradations of looking like an idiot when I ride my bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

With BMX pedals and drop bars, you`ll look like a dork. With toe clips you`ll just look "retro", but then you`ll have to deal with getting your toes in every time you unclip. Personally, I go for BMX pedals and delight in my dorkiness.

If the Crosstrail has a flat bar, you`ll have to find a different way to be dorky because flat pedals wouldn`t look out of place there. In that case, maybe you could raid my wardrobe in order to pull off a reasonable dork impersonation.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Ditto, I use pinned platforms rather than toe clips. I've done cages and power grips, but the platforms seem to work the best with the most kinds of footwear. Also don't need to fool with adjusting, just plant and go.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have flat pedals on my road bike. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Go for it.

I was thinking of trying flat BMX pedals for a Tri. Yes I'd get laughed at but that's one less costume change.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Flat (stock) pedals on my Tricross. They're not very good pedals (slippery when wet) but they work. Bike police haven't come for me yet.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

go for it
just use good bmx type pedals with pins..if you already have good mtb shoes like fiveten use them when you can or use any flat sneakers...
i'm converting my roadbike too(more like a performance hybrid) i dont care about the fashion bike police, i use what works best for me


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Completely unacceptable! Unless ... you can pass up the hard core looking people while making motorcycle sounds.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Look at some people riding bikes. They almost invariably look like idiots.


Quote of the day, right there. :lol:

I have a road bike that I ride in MTB Gear fairly regularly. It has MTB clip-in Pedals on it, becuase I don't want to have two clipless systems to mess with. Except right now it's got my kid trailer attached to it, and I wind up riding it down to the park with tennis shoes on, wishing it had flat pedals.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Flat pedals make you look like a hypster, Dirty clipless MTB shoes make you look like a cyclist. All the hypsters will try to race and youll drop um like a pair of skinny jeans. YMMV


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

I see no problem with that. What else you going to do? Try to ride with no pedals?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy, that picture does NOT count. I was on my way to Krogers, not commuting.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Use the pedals that YOU find appropriate for the bike/use. There are no rules about this, only idiots care about such crap anyway. Use what you want.

I'm probably gonna get hanged, drawn and quartered by the übercardinals of bicycle fashion for my next project.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Rodar, the cigarette and vintage bike gave you away...but I didn't know you were into the ladies footwear.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

that helmet is badass though...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`m just glad my undies wern`t showing.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Read the rules and draw your own conclusions.

In all seriousness, I ride with BMX platforms for shorter distances on my commuter. Platforms are cheaper and allow you to wear whatever footwear you need at the other end.

For exercise rides and anything over 10 miles, I wear clipless because 1) my knees do better with them and 2) I need every bit of advantage to keep up with my riding partner. Your mileage will vary.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Flats with pins on everything. Bonus points for Converse All Stars & Levi's.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a cheap set of plastic bmx platforms. They work well. On long rides shoe flex becomes a problem so I would need stiffer shoes if I regularly did that


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I use the Shimano with SPD on one side and platform on the other. The platforms are not great, but are completely acceptable for commuting and pedaling around town. I use the same bike for longer rides and it's really great clipping in for that type of riding. Helps make the bike really versatile. I know you're not taking a poll, but of the bikes you listed, I'd go with the Tricross. Cross bikes are great versatile bikes than can do buff xc singletrack and century road rides as well as get you to and from work. I have a cross check and have almost 3000 miles on it since August. So fun.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I ride nothing but flats in the winter, and throughout whatever part of spring happens before I swap over to clipless.
I suggest we all worry less about "the rules", because as long as they're looking at your butt, their complaints about your equipment are irrelevant.

reminded of an old conversation I was drawn into.
ss-converted spinergy pbo spoked wheels, surly steamroller frame, v-brakes, adn heavy specialized armadillo tires.

me: can I help you?
zippy-bob: I'm just wondering why you're faster tha me off the line
Ummm, maybe my wheels weigh less?
*sneer* no!
It's probably the tires.
*sneer* no, definitely not.
(I'm getting angry now and the light's changing)
WELL MAYBE I'M JUST STRONGER THAN YOU!
(swearing under breath at stupid chicken legged dimbulb)

I was on flats that day and I can guarantee you, pedals are not as relevant as leg strength...


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Flats with pins on everything. Bonus points for Converse All Stars & Levi's.


All Stars and Chucks blow in terms of grip, in my experience. Replace with some DCs or Vans, and I'll agree with you.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Go with Huaraches (tire tread sandals for those not old enough to remember them), ragged hem cutoffs, and any concert t-shirt from the early to mid seventies (bonus points for Jackson Brown or Poco), and you'll be stylin' no matter which bike you decide on.

Check out Crow Cycles or Amazon if you want some very inexpensive flats (sub $20), like the Diamondback alloy flats.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

byknuts said:


> me: can I help you?
> zippy-bob: I'm just wondering why you're faster tha me off the line
> Ummm, maybe my wheels weigh less?
> *sneer* no!
> ...


Great story!
Too bad your wife wasn`t with you that day so he could be left in the dust by a girl while he was at it :lol:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

My teammates were having a "grouchy strangers on bikes" tall story fest the other night.

One of them was riding with a friend and their wives, also racers. The male teammate and his friend were back a bit talking about whatever and the two women were further up. This was all on a heavily-trafficked multi-use path, where smart racers soft-pedal and catch up.

So the two women pass some guy. He gears up and hops on the rear wheel of the second one. She notices him and asks him politely not to. He doesn't drop back. She says she's not going to ask again. No dice. The one in front rotates off and body-checks him off the path, which has drainage ditches on both sides for most of its length. Guy's sputtering and threatening to sue when the two guys ride by.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

If only that guy used flats.

I use the plastic pedals that came with my commuter bike, reasoning that if I'm going to accept the risks of sharing the road with vehicles, I prefer not to increase the risk by spending money to buy awkward shoes and pedals that require a conscious effort and specific motion to unlock my feet from the bike.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Too bad there's so few sealed bearing PC pedals on the market.
I'm building a bike for a lady friend, so my concern is no shinburgers or exploding pedals for her. only choices are to use alloy pedals and file the sharpness out of the pins, or go PC sealed. Budget-wise, alloy wins...but I prefer PC sealed.
Mo' money.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Ride whatever makes you smile and don't care what others think.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

kjlued said:


> Ride whatever makes you smile and don't care what others think.


Agreed.
All I'm trying to say is don't throw good money after bad.
Get a better fork first.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

zarr said:


> Agreed.
> All I'm trying to say is don't throw good money after bad.
> Get a better fork first.


That wasn't in response to your post, that was in response to the OP's post on worrying about what people think.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Id use one pedal clipless and the other one flat, best of both worlds.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Tone's said:


> Id use one pedal clipless and the other one flat, best of both worlds.


Sounds good.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

dv8xin said:


> I prefer not to increase the risk by spending money to buy awkward shoes and pedals that require a conscious effort and specific motion to unlock my feet from the bike.


I get what you're saying, but once you've used them for a while there is no thought or concious effort that goes into it. Letting go of your bars requires a concious effort and a specific motion too, but you don't think about that, do you?

That being said, put flat pedals on whatever you want. Flat pedals are fun.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

bedwards1000 said:


> Go for it.
> 
> I was thinking of trying flat BMX pedals for a Tri. Yes I'd get laughed at but that's one less costume change.


Back when I did tri's, I used flats on my road bike for sprint distance events so I could ride in my running shoes. Sped up the second transition because all I had to do was rack my bike and helmet and I was good to go. Nobody ever laughed at me, though of course I don't know if they were chuckling behind my back.

(BTW, if I ever get back into tri's, I'll probably use MTB pedals because the recessed cleat would make it easier to run in the transition.)


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

If you're on a bike, you're already a dork to 95% of the people who see you.

I use BMX pedals on most of my around town builds, drop bars or no. I like 'em.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I use flats on my road commuter, mtb clipless on the dirt. YRMV. Use what works for you. I like the ones with steel pins for good grip. Just hop on and ride with whatever shoes you are wearing. The flats work well with my Keen sandals during warm weather.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Tone's said:


> Id use one pedal clipless and the other one flat, best of both worlds.


You Aussies are so fvcing smart.
Problem solvers.

I mean seriously, you get thrown on a prison island and what do you do?

You make a paradise.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

leeboh said:


> The flats work well with my Keen sandals during warm weather.


But there's THEESE!!!!! :lol:
Keen Commuter III Bike Sandals - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok ok i know i said some crap about using flats on a roadie before trying it and im here to say i like it. That is all.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I rode the back side of the clip less Shimanos with the boots in the winter. OK but could be better. Today I cam across these:

bikedabs

A quick easy conversion to platforms. I won't need them until winter. Sounds like a birthday present.


----------

